# GCC puma 2 drivers win 7



## koolbandi1971 (Jan 2, 2012)

Im in big trouble here in denmark, just before christmas my computer died, it was a vista, and the software is signpal.
I reg. my puma 2 on gcc world with my old email and cant get a new thing working on their web, so im lost abouth drivers, and i need to cut for my custumers.

Does anyone have gcc drivers win 7 drivers 32 or 64 bit ?

thomas


----------



## warb (Sep 10, 2008)

.. is it a SERIAL device?,, you should be able to run a GCC with a standard generic HPGL driver?. try that?.. may get you out of trouble?.


----------



## emetro (May 15, 2012)

koolbandi1971 said:


> Im in big trouble here in denmark, just before christmas my computer died, it was a vista, and the software is signpal.
> I reg. my puma 2 on gcc world with my old email and cant get a new thing working on their web, so im lost abouth drivers, and i need to cut for my custumers.
> 
> Does anyone have gcc drivers win 7 drivers 32 or 64 bit ?
> ...


Did you ever find Drivers? I am having the same issue. Can you point me to the drivers or send them to me? HELP!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

emetro said:


> Did you ever find Drivers? I am having the same issue. Can you point me to the drivers or send them to me? HELP!


replied to your last post


----------

